# Growing indoor sucks!



## crunched (May 28, 2007)

I've gotten to the point where even cloning sucks!  I used to love it....
I'm growing outta Pro-mix BX w/ no damp & B-12.  I leave my domes on for 10 days on the hr.  I remove & mist the domes 3 times a day.  
   Problem.....big tops are leaning & wilting, large(as far as i'm used to) plant loss, yellow leaves.
   Thinking it could be local water deficiency or over abundance?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man!


----------



## allgrownup (May 28, 2007)

take the tops off and lower lights.  you dont need those tops IMHO.  Just keep misting 3 times daily with ST added for next week or so.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 28, 2007)

then your doing something wrong, because growing indoor is the way to go if you want to get multiple harvests a year.

dont give up, RESEARCH! eace:


----------



## crunched (May 28, 2007)

Pics are a little fuzzy, sorry.  The domes will be coming off in 3 days then we'll see how these respond?  These girls have been under for 7 days.


----------



## crunched (May 28, 2007)

This poor little girl just curled up & died for some reason???
This is a leaf from 1 of my moms....not sure what's going on with her???
FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!
   Can't wait til they get outdoors, where they belong.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 28, 2007)

you may be over misting your cuttings
 and your leaves look like you got some kind of lockout


----------



## Draston (May 29, 2007)

My mom went to college for botany and she always told me never to mist plants or water them during the day or whenthey are near light because the water will form in small drops on the leaves and the light will pass through it and the water will act as a magnifying glass would and concentrates on those areas and will burn and hurt your plant and turn the leaves brown.

Just my 2 cents but I'd cut the misting out.


----------



## KADE (May 29, 2007)

If you don't mist your clones they won't live more then a couple days... you leave the humidity dome off everyday... each day a little longer...  if there is no excess moisture after the open period then you'll mist before putting the dome back on.. you might be misting everyday.... I do. 100% success rate and zero discoloring.


----------



## crunched (May 29, 2007)

I prop all 4 corners w/ pop sticks to allow air flow.  I don't mist direct, I pull the domes & mist them.


----------



## crunched (May 29, 2007)

I've also used a product, not for sometime but......it worked miracles on veg state plants.  Einstein oil.  Mix it like b-12 in a misting bottle, WOW!
Ever heard of it?


----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

crunched said:
			
		

> This poor little girl just curled up & died for some reason???
> This is a leaf from 1 of my moms....not sure what's going on with her???
> FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait til they get outdoors, where they belong.


 
amen lol i dont mess with clones id rather plant some seeds in stead of going threw all that work but man cant wait to see all them bad girls outside lol good luck and take it easy


----------



## crunched (May 30, 2007)

All my girls are destined for the great outdoors.  Used seeds last year but ran clones this year 'cause I ended up with some males last year & the odd, rare seed @ the end of the year.


----------



## crunched (May 31, 2007)

Day #1 with domes off.  Notice clones taken from tops of moms bending over????


----------



## crunched (Jun 3, 2007)

Day #4 w/ domes off.....tomorow they go under the bright lights!
Still not sure what the hell is going on?  I'm at about 90% survival rate as opposed to about 98-99% when I did this crap a few years back.
   As you see, my mommas are healthy.  
Q.....I used to use stim-root #2, this year i've been using #1.  Any chance this could be a problem?  Also, i'm using hydrothrive instead of superthrive....any difference between the 2?  I'm using no-damp as my fungicide.
   Gotten used to the fact after the domes come off they kinda sit there, all stupid for a couple of days, not sure what to do.  But then, they normally explode.  Especially when they hit the big lights, and more so when they see good old ma earth!
   These young lasses just sit there, so lost & hopeless on what to do.  They do very well once they see sun.
Any ideas would be helpful.
P.S.   Where r u Hick?  Need help man!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 4, 2007)

put em under the big light soon...
just keep the medium moist


----------

